# Any way to manually change CPU fan speed?



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

I've tried loads of fan software but none of it works. I really HATE this auto fan speed control crap, I want it running max speed. Is there anything I can do??


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 22, 2006)

maybe you could plug the fan into your psu instead of your mobo...then if your mobo requires a fan to be running before you can boot, then just hook up an old fan to it and place it somewhere that doesnt really need any airflow.... .


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

How can I plug a cpu fan into a psu??


----------



## randomperson21 (Nov 22, 2006)

its 3-pin, right? you could get a 4pin molex to 3 pin adapter.


----------



## p-jack (Nov 22, 2006)

Casheti said:


> I've tried loads of fan software but none of it works.



you´ve also tried SpeedFan i assume? works fine for me...


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

I've tried lots of things. Speedfan doesn't work


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

Mine looks like that....


----------



## ktr (Nov 22, 2006)

you have to edit the settings in the bios to change fan speed for intel boards.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 22, 2006)

Get something like this, plug it into one of the 4 pin connectors from the PSU and plug the fan into that. Your BIOS might complain about the CPU fan missing then though, so do what was mentioned above and plug a spare fan into that... Like ktr says you might be able to use your bios to change the speed anyway.


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

LMFAO!! ME??? BIOS??? WITH THIS BOARD?? EDIT?? ROFLMAO!! Every single f*cking setting on this board is locked...but yeah I'll try and get one of those. Thanks


----------



## ktr (Nov 22, 2006)

hardware monitor is usually unlocked...

jim... you want the this one instead...


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

Hardware monitor is pretty much it. Can't change anything....


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 22, 2006)

Casheti said:


> I've tried loads of fan software but none of it works. I really HATE this auto fan speed control crap, I want it running max speed. Is there anything I can do??



Can you not go into the bios and set the quiet cpu fan mode to disabled? you can tell the bios to keep the cpu @ lowest temp pos, thus making fan run fast! It makes no diffence to me now as ive gone water cooling!


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

Nope. As I said before everything in BIOS is locked down...I think I'll get two of those 3 pin converters as well for my case fans 

Put the side on, GPU Idle went from 34*C to 39*C and rising...only been on a few minutes...


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 22, 2006)

ktr said:


> hardware monitor is usually unlocked...
> 
> jim... you want the this one instead...



That will allow his fan/s to run @ 5v not 12v like he wants, flat out!


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

Shit...what can I do then?


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

ANNOUNCEMENT!! GPU hit 40*C!! STILL RISING!!


----------



## aximbigfan (Nov 22, 2006)

a 4 pi nfan connector is uses pwm (pules with modualtion)... i man ot sure if you can jst plug a pwm fan into a psu liek you can with a old 3 pin fan...


chris


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 22, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Shit...what can I do then?



Wire them manually into the 12v rail, bit of electrical tape n bob's your uncle, cheapest way aswel!


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

I can't do that!! How in God's name could I do anything to do with power. I'm power n00b!


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

YAY GPU HIT 41*C STILL RISING  All because of a fucking side panel...


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 22, 2006)

Well I suggest you leave the cpu hsf alone as it is 4 wired! 

The case fans is another matter, as they have 3 wires red, black and yellow! just worry about the red and black, red being the + black - On a molex connector you have yellow - black - black - red, yellow being the 12v and red the 5v! aslong as you connect red on fan to yellow on molex and black to black you will be good to go!

You just have to beable to strip a few cable n connect them n rap em back up, bit of a bodge but does the job and is cheap as chips!


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

Any pics??


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

Will this thing be any good??

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-020-AK

And now I can have a 120mm on the back too 

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-022-AK


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT WITH SIDE PANEL ON CPU JUMPED UP 11*C...        :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 22, 2006)

No pics sorry, but just stick to what I said previously about yellow and red etc!

Get that fan on the top of the case rocking and im sure you will see a difference in temps, direction the fan blades so they exhaust though as heat rises


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

I can't get it going without an adapter and I don't think I will attempt that wiring malarky. How would I get a spare molex header?? And how would I seal in the wires?


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 22, 2006)

Casheti said:


> I can't get it going without an adapter and I don't think I will attempt that wiring malarky. How would I get a spare molex header?? And how would I seal in the wires?



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-PIN-MOLEX-S...2QQihZ008QQcategoryZ45342QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Get some electrical tape aswel, if you have not got any lying around!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10-ROLLS-OF-N...7QQihZ011QQcategoryZ57215QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

So the first one connects a 4 pin CPU fan to 2X 4 Pin Molex's??


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 22, 2006)

ktr said:


> hardware monitor is usually unlocked...
> 
> jim... you want the this one instead...



What was wrong with my one?


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 22, 2006)

Casheti said:


> So the first one connects a 4 pin CPU fan to 2X 4 Pin Molex's??



No you have to wire your fans to them, they wont just plug in! I dont think you understand me, so I give up lol


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 22, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> What was wrong with my one?



Having that molex adaptor would allow which ever fan you connect to it to run the fan @ 5v not 12v which is what he needs to run them flat out!


----------



## savillm (Nov 22, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Having that molex adaptor would allow which ever fan you connect to it to run the fan @ 5v not 12v which is what he needs to run them flat out!




he needs this to make his cpu fan run at full rpm! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PC-POWER-SPLI...ryZ45342QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i got one on  my cpu fan and it runs at full rpm and it droped my cpu temp down by 12*C

so buy this and it will solve your probs (you can just plug your cpu fan into it and power your pc up)


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 22, 2006)

savillm said:


> he needs this to make his cpu fan run at full rpm!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PC-POWER-SPLI...ryZ45342QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Yes it will because it plugs into the "yellow" cable which is the 12v not 5v

But he still needs to beable to plug his system fans into 12v so that is what I was trying to tell him to bodge lol


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

Well my CPU fan is 4 pin so....


----------



## savillm (Nov 22, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Well my CPU fan is 4 pin so....




all you need is the red and black power cables powered so that your fan runs at full rpm (cos red is postiave power and black is negitive power) thats the only power you need to be connected to the fan thus it runs @ full rpm.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 22, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Having that molex adaptor would allow which ever fan you connect to it to run the fan @ 5v not 12v which is what he needs to run them flat out!



Ok, didn't realise there was a difference.


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

What's the point in making a board which deliberately makes your fans run slow!! I mean sure it's all good if you want a silent PC set it to silent mode BUT WHY LOCK OFF ALL OF THE FAN OPTIONS IN THE F*CKING BIOS ON PURPOSE!!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 22, 2006)

hey new idea GET A NEW F****** MOBO


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey new idea HOW ABOUT CONSIDER THE FACT NOT EVERY 15 YEAR OLD ENGLISH KID HAS ENOUGH MONEY TO BUY A NEW MOTHERBOARD WHENEVER HE WANTS.


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 22, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Ok, didn't realise there was a difference.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 22, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Hey new idea HOW ABOUT CONSIDER THE FACT NOT EVERY 15 YEAR OLD ENGLISH KID HAS ENOUGH MONEY TO BUY A NEW MOTHERBOARD WHENEVER HE WANTS.



LOL remeber im still on a celeron 466 b/c my amd is down 15yrs is not a reason though go do yard work or odd jobs its not to difficult as i am also a 15yr old i know


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

You don't get jobs like that around here. My mum wouldn't pay me to do anything. I have more chance of flying to the moon than getting a decent job...


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 22, 2006)

Casheti, as its nearly xmas I will do a good deed and send you a molex converter for your cpu so it will run flatout all the time! You need to pm me your postal address and I will post it tomorrow for you! I have just tested it with my old LGA775 hsf and it runs it flat out!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 22, 2006)

Casheti said:


> You don't get jobs like that around here. My mum wouldn't pay me to do anything. I have more chance of flying to the moon than getting a decent job...



lol my mom doesnt pay me for anything either i work for neighbors and my uncle and trust me it aint no panty waist job its ROOFING god thats hard work esp. if they use you as a pack mule


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Casheti, as its nearly xmas I will do a good deed and send you a molex converter for your cpu so it will run flatout all the time! You need to pm me your postal address and I will post it tomorrow for you! I have just tested it with my old LGA775 hsf and it runs it flat out!



HOLY SH*T!! Really??


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

HEY EVERYONE. It's FATHER CHRISTMAS IN DISGUISE!!


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 22, 2006)

Casheti said:


> HOLY SH*T!! Really??



lol, no im joking! Course I will, i dont need it!


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow, thanks man!! I'll pm you now


----------



## cdawall (Nov 22, 2006)

yeah for alcapone you saved casheti now what a nice person


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 22, 2006)

I like doing the odd good deed!


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

I love you man! (In a non-gay, non-pedophelia type way)


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 22, 2006)

cdawall said:


> yeah for alcapone you saved casheti now what a nice person



and im alcpone not alcapone, that names already been taken al capone lol


----------



## cdawall (Nov 22, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> and im alcpone not alcapone, that names already been taken al capone lol



lol my bad


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 22, 2006)

Casheti said:


> I love you man! (In a non-gay, non-pedophelia type way)



lol


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

PM'd you t3h address


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 22, 2006)

In the post tomorrow, no worries at all!


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't drink at all, but hey, what the hell!


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 22, 2006)

Casheti said:


> I don't drink at all, but hey, what the hell!



I shouldn't think so either, your 15! lol


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh you'd be surprised at the amount of binge drinking, chain smoking, sleeping-around hoes you get around here....there's roughly 200...and they're mostly 15  HOES!!

Quote girl in math class 

Me - "If you had £1000 what would you spend it on"?

Girl - "Fags and booze"

THAT ACTUALLY HAPPENED IN MATH CLASS!! Then she said she would do lesbian porno for £1000 so I got talking about that for a long time...


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 22, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Oh you'd be surprised at the amount of binge drinking, chain smoking, sleeping-around hoes you get around here....there's roughly 200...and they're mostly 15  HOES!!
> 
> Quote girl in math class
> 
> ...



Well atleast you wont catch anything, you wont damage your internals and you can save the money you do get for components etc!

Well im gonna watch goldplated and have a ciggy (im 26 so im aloud)


----------



## Casheti (Nov 22, 2006)

I will never drink or smoke, EVER!! And yeah, okay, go watch goldplated and have your "ciggy"  Thanks again dude...


----------



## Casheti (Nov 24, 2006)

Tried those cables you sent  Works very well with the case fans. How can I get one to work with my CPU fan?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 24, 2006)

i just got this alloy cased fan and it has a widget for adjusting the speed.


----------



## Casheti (Nov 24, 2006)

Looked all over eBay for something to split my 4 pin CPU fan into a molex...looks like it's gonna be a manual job. What have I got to do?


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 24, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Tried those cables you sent  Works very well with the case fans. How can I get one to work with my CPU fan?



Plug it in lol remember on your cpu connection it has to groves on the white bit on the end, they have to line up with the groves on the adaptor, remember the blue wire will remain unconnected, that is just for varying the speed, which you wont be doing because you want it running flat out!


----------



## Casheti (Nov 24, 2006)

Woah woah woah hold up...so all this time I could have just cut the freakin' blue wire...


----------



## Casheti (Nov 24, 2006)

lol, never mind eh...


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 24, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Woah woah woah hold up...so all this time I could have just cut the freakin' blue wire...



  suppose now you say that you probs could of, well atleast this way if you ever sell your cpu for a upgrade you can sell it with intact hsf that has'nt been fucked with!


----------



## Casheti (Nov 24, 2006)

Lol, I guess so...


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 24, 2006)

Eeee you know what it is some people are never happy, try and do someone a favour


----------



## Casheti (Nov 24, 2006)

lol? Still idle's roughly 46*C with side on...time for a tank cut in the side panel and fit in a 120mm right in front of the CPU fan followed by some AS5. Then I have to work on getting these stupid GPU temps down


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 24, 2006)

your a post whore casheti,*admit it*


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 24, 2006)

I would love to hear how loud your rig is now lol, with another 120mm running flat out will make it that little bit louder again! 

Just get some as5 now and make sure you clean all the crap off first then you will see the temps drop gradually over 200 hours maybe get another 5*c off! 

Anyway im off to my girlfriends so happy temp cooling you postwhore lol


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 24, 2006)

@casheti

take it easy on your cooling stress! OMG. A CPU is very very happy to idle at 40-50C and it will do you no harm.  Once the thing begins to really do some work, it will get hotter, and the auto fan will kick in. ITS REALLY NO PROBLEM.

Water cooling is to keep the maximum temperature down to do some overclocking. Although people like quoting their "idle" temps... it really is irrelevant.

REMEMBER THIS: A 30C CPU at 3GHz is NO FASTER than a 40C CPU at 3GHz.

Relax with all this cooling melarky!

REMEMBER THIS POINT #2:  An air cooled CPU can never be cooler than the air cooling it! That means you don't need to worry about your CPU idle temps, but you CASE idle temps. And that's why your idle temp is going up with the case on. So make sure you have a decent PSU that sucks air out... and DRILL SOME HOLES in the bottom of the case to let more air be drawn in from the bottom.

You can also have a fan at the back, near the CPU also drawing air out. Make sure the CPU fan is working WITH and NOT AGAINST the case fan!!!! (So many people dont even check this).

There is no need to put fans in the side of the case. It's like getting a sledgehammer to open a screw. Its the wrong tool in the wrong place.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 25, 2006)

lemonadesoda said:


> There is no need to put fans in the side of the case. It's like getting a sledgehammer to open a screw. Its the wrong tool in the wrong place.



it is very nice if you want to keep your gpu temps down as well as the cpu temps im sure he doesnt want his cpu to cool down but gpu to heat up  
@casheti
BTW is it possible that the censor could just be wrong it is an OEM mobo


----------



## rozz (May 29, 2007)

why on earth would you want to max out your cpu fan? Do you like the sound of a plane that is about to take off?




(oops... i revived an old thread)


----------

